# Is long island alive?



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

I know the storm got us all good but damn wheres my long islanders at.,

i see we have had some crazy wheather to start the season will it stay like this?

Chase of snow for teusday any thoughts anyone???


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

try lookin in here... http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=138723


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Was just on the phone with my mom and she told me snow but I was looking at NOAA last night and all I saw was snow from Monday through Wednesday so who knows.


----------

